# We Lost our Sadie



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

On April 17, 2009 we had to put down our beautiful black Lab Sadie. I had been lucky enough to be her Mama for 13 wonderful years! She was the first dog that I had ever owned.

It broke our hearts to say goodbye to her....I would only admit to other dog folks that I cried more over the loss of our girl than I have for the loss of relatives.

We since then have adopted a dog. It was a hard decision. I wondered if I could ever love a dog as much as I loved my Sadie. We picked a little rescue dog....something about her face when I saw her said she needed to be loved.

I still miss Sadie everyday, but I think she would approve of Stella. I think she would not want me to be crying and missing her. Stella with her sweet puppy kisses and face is helping to heal our broken hearts.

I'm keep a blog about Stella.....and have included photos of Sadie.....

Sadie's Page « Stella!!!

Sadie's got a facebook page too....

Login | Facebook


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P SADIE XXXX


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you! I thought I would never stop crying over the loss of our girl. I still miss her. She was all of the awesomeness that owning a dog should be!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

stellasmama said:


> Thank you! I thought I would never stop crying over the loss of our girl. I still miss her. She was all of the awesomeness that owning a dog should be!!


That's perfectly understandable. 13 years is a long time to have had her in your life. There will always be times even in the future where you will get upset too but thats only natural when you love a pet or a person so much. Try to remember the good times and the love you shared. She will remain in your heart and thoughts forever...xxxx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.
I know what your going through as we had to have our dog Rose put to sleep in December after a long battle with cancer.
It does get easier, it just takes a long time.


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks all!!!! It will take time....I think of her everyday. My biggest concern after coming home from the vet that day without her was, "I hope she knew how much we loved her!" I really hope she knew how wonderful we thought she was!!!


----------



## YellowFlower (Jul 21, 2009)

> I really hope she knew how wonderful we thought she was!!!


Hi Stellasmama, 
This was my exact thought when i had to have my cat put to sleep a few years back, however i was touched by how much you must of cared for Sadie and im sure that she knew and cherished every moment with you. She was lucky to of had such a lovely owner. 

And her memory will surely live on . . 

Sadie sounded like a beautiful dog. R.I.P Sadie.


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

so sorry for your loss r.i.p sadie


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so sorry for your loss i know how youre feeling i lost my old dog in May, its very hard x

R.I.P Sadie xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss  xxx


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

YellowFlower said:


> Hi Stellasmama,
> This was my exact thought when i had to have my cat put to sleep a few years back, however i was touched by how much you must of cared for Sadie and im sure that she knew and cherished every moment with you. She was lucky to of had such a lovely owner.
> 
> And her memory will surely live on . .
> ...


I think we all feel that way about our pets....that's why we have them and take such good care of them. We can tell how much they love us....and hopefully they can tell how much we love them!!!!


----------



## michellej (Jul 26, 2009)

i lost my charlie a week ago and feel just like you say, my heart is breaking , maybe i need a little one again to fill the hole but cant decide so making a few enquiries, your new blog is lovely.


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

michellej said:


> i lost my charlie a week ago and feel just like you say, my heart is breaking , maybe i need a little one again to fill the hole but cant decide so making a few enquiries, your new blog is lovely.


So sorry for YOUR loss! We all know that the day will come at some point....but there are no words to describe the absolute heartbreak.

You'll know when you're ready for a new little one! Sometimes I almost feel disloyal to our Sadie because of how much I love our little Stella....but I know...that Sadie would have wanted us to share the love we had for her with another four footed friend!!!

Charlie was a lucky dog!!!


----------



## michellej (Jul 26, 2009)

thank you for these kind words, different things keep happening to make me believe he is telling me its ok to have another little furry boy in our lives. I made his big plastic bed container into a herb garden at the weekend he never slept in it realy it was mainly his paddlingpool. I happened on a spaniel book in our house and the pictures on the back are one of a golden and one of a roan and i am trying to see a roan soon, if its meant to be it will.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss.
RIP Sadie xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

*RIP Sadie..

sorry to hear of your loss*


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

michellej said:


> thank you for these kind words, different things keep happening to make me believe he is telling me its ok to have another little furry boy in our lives. I made his big plastic bed container into a herb garden at the weekend he never slept in it realy it was mainly his paddlingpool. I happened on a spaniel book in our house and the pictures on the back are one of a golden and one of a roan and i am trying to see a roan soon, if its meant to be it will.


That's how I feel about our Stella.....that she was meant to be with us. Out of the hundreds of dog faces I looked at on Petfinder....hers was the one that stood out above all the rest.

Everyone thinks that we rescued her....but really she rescued me!!! I was so heartbroken over the loss of my Sadie. I'll always miss Sadie, but I think she would want it this way. That she would want us to be loving another dog.

You'll know when it's time!!


----------



## michellej (Jul 26, 2009)

i looked for a few weeks to rescue and i needed a cocker, i tried for a few but they had all gone quick, one or 2 are golden and as much as i love them all i cannot bring a golden one home. My daughter came home for a break and we looked at puppies, we will bring home brothers in 3 weeks, from a mum who has just had her first litter at 5, all reared with mum at a lovely family home and if we want a holiday they want them back too. I will rescue in years to come and may foster when these lads are a few yrs old, i;m sad i did not rescue but too many of them reminded me of my loss. These are not a replacement for my charlie they are a new chapter I hope we have them to a ripe old age, train them right so i can bring little homeless needy ones in with them in a few years.


----------

